# Scientific Fighting Congress Expert Knife Test



## Dwight McLemore (Aug 12, 2005)

Just a reminder that we are now well inside the 90 day window for the SFC Expert Knife Test here at Virginia Beach.   My associate, Expert Knife Instructor Gary Mah, has again agreed to host this event.  Below is a flyer that we sent out to the attendees of last years Bowies-on-Beach Seminar.  I certainly hope some of you fine people can made this either for certification or just to train. If you want more information contact Gary at garymah3@cox.net for a seminar packet. 

Best
Dwight
________________________________________________________________
Thank you for your interest in the *Scientific Fighting Congress Expert Knife Test**. * I have as attachments to this email seminar information, a course synopsis and background information on Instructor Dwight McLemore. The seminar will be starting Saturday morning October 15, 2005 and finishing in the mid afternoon on Sunday October 16, 2005.

This test should be viewed as a training seminar to gain knowledge in knife/counter-knife combatives. Students will be demonstrated techniques then asked to perform the technique under supervision. Prior background is not necessary if a student is not testing for rank allowing more individuals to be introduced to the concepts of Scientific Fighting Congress Knife module. Please see the attachment for more details of the SFC Expert Knife Test.

We are expecting a great turnout. Please make your hotel reservation at the Ramada Inn on the Beach as soon as possible telephone # 757.425.7800. Arrangements have been made for a special price of $69.00 per night plus tax. Just mention that you are participating in Expert Knife Seminar when calling the Hotel direct.

 Each room is oceanfront and has been entirely renovated with their signature Oasis Room standard of pillow top mattress, dual shower heads, new tile floors and granite counter tops. The hotel has a year round indoor heated pool as well.

We are so excited about the accommodations that we are encouraging seminar participants to bring their families for a mini-vacation. The hotel is located on the Va. Beach Boardwalk and centrally located to the following attractions:

-Virginia Marine Aquarium with an I-Max theater (3 miles)

- Whale watching excursions (1 mile)

- Historic Cape Henry Lighthouse

- Boat tours of Norfolk Naval Base

- Lynn haven Mall with indoor shopping and movie theaters with stadium seating

- Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, and Yorktown (60 minutes)

The hotel is home to the award winning Mahi Mahs Restaurant and Sushi bar.

Visit the website www.virginiabeachramada.com for more information on the hotel and http://www.mahimahs.com/ for the restaurant.

 The seminar will be conducted in the conference center of the hotel. This is a hands on seminar so please note the required safety equipment under Course Synopsis.



To reserve your space please send a check for $50.00 made payable to Gary Mah, Expert Knife Seminar addressed to:

Gary Mah 

2956 Buccaneer Rd.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

How did this event go?


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Oct 20, 2005)

UPDATE:  We had to change the location due to some problems with big weddings using our room at the hotel.  Had only three attendees from out of town with a total of 5 testing at the new location at my home training hall. Test went very well, it was a long two days with multiple tasks and much sparing at medium and close range. Steve Pappas (School of Two Swords), David Peck, Chris Harvey, (Chicago Swordplay Guild )and  Allen Reed (Galgalgolas Academy) all earned their Level 9 Expert Knife Instructor certification with Hoch Hochheim's Scientific Fighting Congress.  Daniel Balderas and Keith Greer earned their Basic Knife Instructorship for Levels 1-3.  This will probably be the last time I will administer this test outside the venue of my school and SFC.  Seems like the word 'TEST' tends to scare some people off. Anyone wishing to test with me for SFC certification in the knife should inquire through the SFC website as we won't be going out through the general forums anymore for the test. The next Expert Knife Test will be held 18-19 June-Location TBD.  Not to say that everyone is not welcome, it's just that in three years of advertising this test on the forums has really has not gained much interest.


Best

Dwight


----------

